# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Griep - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Griep*


*Wat is het?*
Bij verkoudheid wordt vaak over griep of grieperigheid gesproken, maar 'echte' griep is iets anders!!


*Informatie over echte griep, ook wel 'influenza' genoemd.*

Griep begint vaak plotseling met hoge koorts en koude rillingen. Alles doet pijn; vooral keel, hoofd, armen en benen. Een droge hoest en een loopneus horen er ook bij. Elk jaar krijgt ruim één op de tien mensen griep, meestal in de winter. U kunt het elk jaar opnieuw krijgen. Griep is een besmettelijke ziekte en verspreidt zich vaak snel door het land. Als veel mensen tegelijk griep hebben, spreken we van een epidemie.


*Waardoor komt het?*
Griep wordt veroorzaakt door het influenza-virus. Een virus is een 'beestje' dat zo klein is dat het onzichtbaar is. Het influenza-virus zit in de luchtwegen en veroorzaakt daar een infectie die ook op de rest van het lichaam uitwerking heeft. Griepvirussen gaan gemakkelijk over van de één naar de ander. Dicht bij elkaar praten of hoesten of elkaar een hand geven kan al voor besmetting zorgen.


*Kan het kwaad?*
U kunt zich flink ziek voelen door griep, maar gelukkig gaat het meestal vanzelf over. De koorts en pijn verdwijnen na drie tot vijf dagen. Het duurt soms een paar weken voordat u zich weer helemaal de oude voelt.

Sommige mensen lopen meer risico op complicaties als ze griep krijgen; zij behoren tot een 'risicogroep'. Risicogroepen bij griep zijn:
-mensen met een hart- of longziekte en mensen met suikerziekte: zij hebben kans op verergering van hun ziekte; 
-nierpatiënten en mensen die weinig afweer hebben door ziekte of medische behandeling: hun lichaam is kwetsbaar, waardoor de gevolgen van griep ernstiger kunnen zijn; 
-mensen van 60 jaar en ouder. 


*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen?*

*Bij hoge koorts transpireert u veel. Dan is het goed om veel te drinken, om het vocht in uw lichaam op peil te houden. 
*Het is aan te raden om rust te nemen. U hoeft niet per se in bed te blijven, maar lichamelijke inspanning kunt u beter vermijden. 
*Voorkom afkoeling als u naar buiten gaat: kleed u op het weer. 

*Er zijn nog geen geneesmiddelen die de griep kunnen genezen, ook penicilline niet. Tegen koorts en pijn kunt u wel iets nemen, bijvoorbeeld paracetamol. 


*Wanneer naar de huisarts?*

Soms gaat griep niet vanzelf over. Er kunnen andere ziektes bijkomen die wèl behandeld moeten worden, zoals longontsteking. 
In de volgende gevallen is het goed om contact met de huisarts op te nemen:
-als u kortademig wordt; 
-als er veel slijm loskomt bij het hoesten; 
-als de koorts langer dan vijf dagen aanhoudt; 
-als u opnieuw koorts krijgt, nadat u koortsvrij bent geweest. 

Wanneer er andere verschijnselen zijn waarover u zich zorgen maakt, overleg dan met uw huisarts.

Mensen uit een risicogroep kunnen altijd contact met hun huisarts opnemen als ze denken griep te hebben. Het is nog beter van tevoren een griepprik te halen.


*De griepprik*

De griepprik kan griep in de meeste gevallen voorkomen. Als u toch griep krijgt, dan zorgt de prik ervoor dat de ziekte minder ernstig verloopt. Voor mensen die extra risico lopen, is het absoluut aan te raden elk jaar een griepprik te halen. De doktersassistente kan u vertellen of u voor een griepprik in aanmerking komt. De prik moet elk jaar opnieuw gegeven worden; de beste tijd is eind oktober of begin november. De prik geeft soms een dag wat pijn in uw arm, maar u kunt er niet ziek van worden. Als u tot een risicogroep behoort wordt uw prik vergoed.


*Meer informatie?*

Meer informatie over de griep(prik) vindt u op de site van het RIVM op www.tijdvoordegriepprik.nl.

(bron: artsennet.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Hoe kan u griep voorkomen?* 

Sinds half januari heerst er een griepepidemie in ons land, die waarschijnlijk in de komende dagen of weken haar hoogtepunt zal bereiken. 
Verwacht wordt dat minstens 1 op 10 volwassenen en 3 op 10 kinderen deze winter de griep zullen krijgen.
Het griepvirus is zeer besmettelijk. Praten met iemand die griep heeft, kan al voldoende zijn om geïnfecteerd te worden. Wie in een de bus of trein zit naast iemand die griep heeft, kan zomaar geïnfecteerd raken. Wie veel op drukbezochte plaatsen of in afgesloten ruimten verblijft, heeft veel kans besmet te worden. 
Tijdens een griepepidemie krijgt ongeveer 45% van de schoolgaande jeugd en crèchekinderen griep. Als het griepvirus via uw kind of uzelf in het gezin ronddwarrelt, krijgt uiteindelijk tenminste 30% van de andere gezinsleden ook griep. 

Het griepvirus kunt u niet alleen oplopen via de lucht, maar ook via direct contact (zoenen, hand geven) of zelfs indirect contact (via een deurkruk of telefoon). Ook airconditioning kan het griepvirus snel verspreiden. 

Volwassenen zijn besmettelijk een dag voordat de symptomen zich openbaren. Jonge kinderen kunnen het virus al bij zich dragen tot zes dagen voordat de symptomen zichtbaar zijn. Al die tijd kunnen ze andere mensen aansteken. Volwassenen zijn nog tot vijf dagen na de eerste symptomen besmettelijk en kinderen kunnen nog eens vijf dagen langer besmettelijk zijn.

De enige manier om griep te voorkomen is u jaarlijks te laten vaccineren. Daarvoor is het nu echter te laat, omdat het ongeveer twee weken duurt voor het vaccin effect heeft. De vaccinatie gebeurt daarom het best tussen september en november. Indien u gevaccineerd bent, kan u nog altijd de griep krijgen, maar de klachten zijn minder erg en de kans op complicaties is veel kleiner. 


*Wat kan u dan nog wel doen om de kans op griep zo veel mogelijk te vermijden?*
- Was de handen regelmatig met zeep. 
- Vermijd zo veel mogelijk (afgesloten) plaatsen waar veel mensen samenkomen (zoals trein, tram, bioscoop...). Verlucht geregeld de ruimte waar meerdere personen samen zijn. Draag eventueel een mondkapje op plaatsen waar veel volk samenkomt. 
- Vermijd zo veel mogelijk contact met zieke mensen. 
- Zorg voor een goede fysieke conditie en vermijd fysieke stress (door bv. onvoldoende slaap, sterke afkoeling). Rook liever niet. 
- Antivirale geneesmiddelen (zoals Tamiflu en Relenza) hebben weinig of geen zin om griep te voorkomen.
- Er is nooit afdoende aangetoond dat Echinacea of andere plantaardige supplementen, of hoge dosissen vitamine C griep (of verkoudheden) kunnen voorkomen. 


*Indien u de griep hebt, vermijd dan om anderen te besmetten:*
- Bedek mond en neus als u niest of hoest.
- Gebruik bij voorkeur papieren zakdoeken en gooi ze na gebruik in de vuilnisbak.
- Was regelmatig de handen.
- Blijf zo veel mogelijk thuis en ga zeker niet op bezoek bij kwetsbare bejaarden of jonge kinderen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Wat kan u doen als u de griep hebt?*  

*Veel mensen verwarren een gewone verkoudheid met griep. 
Van griep ben je meestal ernstiger ziek dan van een verkoudheid. 
Koorts en spierpijn treden meestal niet op bij verkoudheid.* 

De symptomen van een verkoudheid verdwijnen in het algemeen ook sneller en complicaties zoals een longontsteking komen zelden voor.


*De belangrijkste griepsymptomen zijn:* 
* snel opkomende koorts
* spierpijn
* rillerig
* vermoeid en uitgeput
* keelpijn
* hoesten

Griep geneest vanzelf. 
Er bestaan geen geneesmiddelen tegen de griep (of tegen een verkoudheid). Omdat griep veroorzaakt wordt door een virus, zijn antibiotica zinloos. Tenzij er een bijkomende infectie op de luchtwegen of de longen optreedt die veroorzaakt wordt door bacteriën. In dat geval zal uw arts waarschijnlijk wél antibiotica voorschrijven. 

Antivirale geneesmiddelen (zoals Tamiflu en Relenza) verkorten de ziekteperiode met ongeveer 1 dag, maar zijn alleen effectief als ze helemaal in het begin van de infectie worden ingenomen. Ze zijn duur en worden niet terugbetaald door het ziekenfonds.


*Wat kan u dan wel doen?*
- Rusten: Blijf thuis en rust, zeker als u koorts hebt. Ga zeker niet sporten met koorts.
- Bij koorts moet u veel drinken omdat men door de koorts en het zweten dat daarmee gepaard gaat, veel vocht verliest. 
- U kan eventueel een pijnstiller of een koortswerend middel nemen, zoals Paracetamol of aspirine. Geef liever geen aspirine aan kinderen, wel paracetamol.
- Een verstopte neus kan behandeld worden met een fysiologische zoutoplossing of met neussprays- en druppels die de neusslijmvliezen ontzwellen. Neem ze niet langer dan enkele dagen om gewenning te voorkomen en gebruik ze niet bij kleine kinderen. 
- Rook niet en vermijd passief roken.


*Raadpleeg uw huisarts:*
- wanneer de klachten langer dan een week duren of erger worden; 
- bij veelvuldig hoesten;
- wanneer u naast koorts en spierpijn ook andere klachten krijgt.
Bij een kind verdient het aanbeveling om contact op te nemen met de huisarts wanneer het hoge koorts (+ 39°) heeft die na een dag of 3-4 niet zakt, als het kind weigert te drinken of begint te braken. Ook wanneer het kind klaagt over oorpijn, raadpleegt u het best de huisarts omdat dit erop wijst dat er misschien iets ernstiger aan de hand is.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*12 vragen over griep*

1. Waarom vaccinatie tegen de griep?
2. Wie laat zich dit jaar het best vaccineren tegen de griep?
3. Wanneer moet ik me laten vaccineren?
4. Hoe kan ik me laten vaccineren?
5. Moet ik me laten vaccineren als ik vorig jaar al werd ingeënt?
6. Moet ik me laten vaccineren als ik vorig jaar de griep heb gehad?
7. Moet ik me laten vaccineren als ik nog nooit griep hebt gehad?
8. Ik ben zwanger, mag ik dan gevaccineerd worden?
9. Ik geef borstvoeding, mag ik dan gevaccineerd worden
10. Heeft het griepvaccin bijwerkingen?
11. Kan ik de griep krijgen door het griepvaccin?
12. Kan ik toch griep krijgen als ik gevaccineerd ben?

Na alle heisa in 2009 over de zogenaamde Mexicaanse of A (5H1N1) griep, wordt dit jaar een ‘normaal’ griepseizoen verwacht. Griepvaccinatie kan daarom weer met één spuitje dat bescherming biedt tegen drie verschillende griepvirussen, waaronder de Mexicaanse griep van vorig jaar. Er is dus maar één prik nodig om goed beschermd de winter in te gaan 


*1. Waarom vaccinatie tegen de griep?*
Vaccinatie is de enige manier om u tegen de griep en vooral zijn gevolgen te beschermen. 
Griep is een zeer besmettelijke ziekte die elk jaar in de winterperiode opnieuw opduikt. 
Elke winter krijgen gemiddeld ongeveer één op de tien mensen de griep. 
Meestal genezen ze vanzelf na enkele dagen, maar bij sommige mensen kan de griep ernstige gevolgen hebben. 
Elk jaar sterven er ook honderden mensen aan de gevolgen van de griep.

Als u bent gevaccineerd, dan is de kans dat u griep krijgt veel kleiner. Als u toch griep krijgt, dan wordt u minder ziek en is de kans op complicaties zoals longontsteking ook veel kleiner. Bovendien vermindert de kans dat uw ‘eigen’ ziekte verergert (bijvoorbeeld ontregeling van uw diabetes). 


*2. Wie laat zich dit jaar het best vaccineren tegen de griep?*
De griepprik wordt sterk aanbevolen aan iedereen die extra risico loopt om ernstig ziek te worden door griep en aan mensen die gevoelige personen kunnen besmetten. Dat zijn:
• Zwangere vrouwen die in het tweede of derde trimester van hun zwangerschap zijn op het ogenblik van het griepseizoen. 
• Iedereen vanaf de leeftijd van 6 maanden met:
- een hartziekte 
- een longziekte zoals ernstig astma of COPD, 
- een lever- of nierziekte
- diabetes, 
- een chronische spierziekte 
- verminderde weerstand door andere ziekten of door een medische behandeling 
• iedereen die ouder is dan 65 jaar
• iedereen die in een woonzorgcentrum of ziekenhuis opgenomen is 
• alle mensen die onder hetzelfde dak wonen als de bovengenoemde risicopersonen of zorgen voor kinderen jonger dan 6 maanden.
• Alle personen werkzaam in de gezondheidssector

Ook voor gezonde mensen vanaf 50 jaar kan vaccinatie zinvol zijn zelfs indien ze niet aan een risicoaandoening lijden. Naast het verhoogde risico dat ze complicaties bij griep ontwikkelen door hun leeftijd, bestaat er immers ook één kans op drie dat ze tenminste één factor vertonen die het risico op complicaties nog verhoogd. Het gaat vooral om personen die roken, excessief drinken en/of zwaarlijvig (BMI>30) zijn. Bespreek dat met uw huisarts.


*3. Wanneer moet ik me laten vaccineren?*
U laat zich het best tussen midden oktober en midden november vaccineren. Zolang het griepvirus niet is doorgebroken, blijft vaccinatie nuttig. Het vaccin beschermt pas na twee weken en is maar goed voor één winterperiode.
Elk jaar moet u dus opnieuw een griepvaccin krijgen. 


*4. Hoe kan ik me laten vaccineren?* 
• Vraag een voorschrift bij uw arts.
• Haal daarmee het vaccin bij uw apotheker. 
• Ga er zo snel mogelijk mee naar uw huisarts en Bewaar het intussen in het midden van uw koelkast, anders wordt het waardeloos
• Nog beter is het vaccin pas af te halen bij de apotheker vlak voor u een afspraak hebt bij uw huisarts. 
• Het griepvaccin wordt voor alle risicogroepen gedeeltelijk terugbetaald en kost dan ongeveer 11 Euro. Heel wat mutualiteiten geven nog extra korting. Voor mensen die in een rusthuis wonen is het vaccin vanaf dit jaar gratis in Vlaanderen. 


*5. Moet ik me laten vaccineren als ik vorig jaar al werd ingeënt?*
De griepprik moet jaarlijks gegeven worden omdat de griepvirussen voortdurend veranderen. Elk jaar zijn er andere griepvirussen, dus u kunt ieder jaar weer opnieuw griep krijgen. Daarom heeft het griepvaccin ieder jaar een andere samenstelling. Die wordt afgestemd op de virussen die naar verwachting de komende winter veel zullen voorkomen. Dit jaar bevat het vaccin bijvoorbeeld ook antistoffen tegen het nieuwe A(H1N1) griepvirus dat vorig jaar de zogenaamde Mexicaanse griep veroorzaakte.
Bovendien is de bescherming die het vaccin biedt slechts tijdelijk. Na een half jaar tot een jaar is de bescherming meestal uitgewerkt. 


*6. Moet ik me laten vaccineren als ik vorig jaar de griep heb gehad?*
Ja, omdat de griepvirussen steeds veranderen, kan u elk jaar besmet worden met een ander type virus waartegen u geen natuurlijke weerstand hebt opgebouwd. Daarom heeft het griepvaccin ook ieder jaar een andere samenstelling. 


*7. Moet ik me laten vaccineren als ik nog nooit griep hebt gehad?*
Sommige mensen krijgen inderdaad zelden griep, maar zeg nooit 'nooit'. Als u tot een van de risicogroepen behoort, maakt u bij een griep evenveel kans op ernstige verwikkelingen als alle anderen uit die groep. Daarom is het raadzaam om ieder jaar de griepprik te halen, ook als u al een paar jaar geen griep heeft gehad. Het kan zijn dat u de afgelopen jaren geluk heeft gehad, maar mogelijk komt u dit jaar wél met het griepvirus in aanraking. 


*8. Ik ben zwanger, mag ik dan gevaccineerd worden?*
Ja, er zijn geen schadelijke effecten bekend van de jaarlijkse griepprik voor het ongeboren kind. Meer zelfs, vaccinatie wordt ten zeerste aangeraden als u tijdens het griepseizoen in het tweede of derde trimester bent. Dit in de eerste plaats om de gezondheid van de moeder te beschermen omdat de immuniteit tijdens de zwangerschap van nature afneemt. De kans op complicaties en op een ernstiger verloop is dus groter. Bovendien kan een zware griepaanval ook nadelige gevolgen hebben voor de gezondheid van de foetus. 


*9. Ik geef borstvoeding, mag ik dan gevaccineerd worden?*
Als u tot een van de risicogroepen behoort, dan mag u gevaccineerd worden, ook als u borstvoeding geeft. De griepprik heeft geen nadelige gevolgen voor uw kind. 


*10. Heeft het griepvaccin bijwerkingen?*
U kunt de eerste dag wat pijn, roodheid of een kleine zwelling hebben op de plaats van de prik (de bovenarm). Dit gaat binnen één tot twee dagen vanzelf over. Klachten als hoofdpijn en koorts zijn zeldzaam, maar kunnen voorkomen. Dit gebeurt dan vooral bij kinderen die nog niet met een griepvirus in aanraking zijn gekomen. 
Allergische reacties komen zelden voor. Personen die allergisch zijn voor kippeneiwit mogen zich niet laten inenten. Als u een allergische reactie kreeg op een eerdere vaccinatie, bespreekt u dat het best eerst met uw huisarts of apotheker. 


*11. Kan ik de griep krijgen door het griepvaccin?*
Een griepvaccin bevat geen levende virusdeeltjes en kan dus geen griep veroorzaken. Het spuitje doet uw lichaam wel verdedigingsstoffen aanmaken, wat soms aanleiding geeft tot lichte ongemakken, maar het maakt u niet echt ziek. Wanneer u kort na een griepvaccinatie toch ziek wordt, werd u waarschijnlijk net vóór de inspuiting reeds besmet of gaat het om een ander virus (dat bv. verkoudheid veroorzaakt). 


*12. Kan ik toch griep krijgen als ik gevaccineerd ben?*
Als u gevaccineerd bent, kunt u toch nog griep krijgen. Bijvoorbeeld als u te laat werd gevaccineerd. 
Het duurt namelijk twee weken voor uw lichaam voldoende afweerstoffen heeft gemaakt om u te beschermen tegen griep. 
Dus als u binnen die twee weken met het griepvirus in aanraking komt, kunt u toch griep krijgen. 

Bovendien beschermt het vaccin alleen tegen de griepvirussen die in het vaccin zitten. Als er toevallig een vaccin opduikt dat niet in vaccin zit, dan kan u toch ziek worden.
Indien uw afweersysteem door ziekte of ouderdom, of omdat u bepaalde geneesmiddelen moet nemen, is verzwakt, dan kan het zijn dat het vaccin minder goed aanslaat en dus ook minder goed beschermt. U kan dan toch ziek worden. Maar meestal zijn de gevolgen minder erg. 
Tenslotte beschermt het griepvaccin alleen tegen de griep en niet tegen andere virussen die vergelijkbare klachten kunnen geven, zoals bv. een verkoudheid


*Enkele eenvoudige voorzorgsmaatregelen verminderen de kans op besmetting*
•Was uw handen vaak met water en zeep. Reinigende doekjes met alcohol zijn ook effectief 
•Gebruik tijdens het hoesten of niezen wegwerpzakdoekjes. Gooi het papiertje daarna meteen in een afgesloten vuilnisbak. 
•Hebt geen zakdoekje, bedek dan neus en mond met de hand. 
•Maak harde oppervlakken en voorwerpen zoals keukenapparatuur en deurklinken regelmatig schoon. Doe dit met een normaal schoonmaakproduct. 
•Als u ziek bent, blijf dan thuis en ga niet werken, naar school of boodschappen doen. Raadpleeg een arts als u griepsymptomen hebt. 

Voor meer informatie kan u steeds terecht bij uw huisarts en apotheker of op www.griepvaccinatie.be en www.influenza.be

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

